
60km Charity Cryptorun with a GPS-Powered Smart Contract - thomasvds
https://medium.com/@vanderstraeten.thomas/a-crypto-fundraising-for-a-charity-on-the-ethereum-net-with-a-strava-gps-oracle-8a24167c1dad
======
onion2k
I'm not sure Strava works as an oracle for "this person did this run"; it only
proves that a run was done by _someone_. It doesn't prove the identity of the
runner. Interesting idea though.

